

Tools I Install on Every Server - tortilla
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2012/06/3-tools-i-install-on-every-server/

======
vhf
I always start by installing GNU Screen. htop follows. Nice selection, though.

------
neilwillgettoit
tmux

------
mdennewitz
ufw

